
New attack reportedly lets 1 modest laptop knock big servers offline - doctorshady
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/11/new-attack-reportedly-lets-1-modest-laptop-knock-big-servers-offline/
======
hga
About the BlackNurse attack method.

